# how many times a day do you feed



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

going on from the who eats first thread in the general forum, I noticed many people feed twice a day. 

I only feed one in the evening always have done, not shore why though.

How many time do you feed yours dueing the day and why?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our two adult dogs eat twice a day, once in the morning and once in the evening. Tyson is currently eating 3 times a day, but he'll go down to twice a day within the next month or two since he's getting older. I find that splitting their meals up into twice a day is better for their metabolism. We're really active with our dogs, so they need to eat more than once a day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've read, too, that there is less chance for bloat feeding twice a day (which we do also).


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty eats twice a day. I know I wouldn't want to eat only once!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I feed twice a day. I just feel more comfortable with this, and if for any reason a meal is delayed, they won't have gone 24 hours without eating. One of my pups once did seize while at the vet's and they determined it was low blood sugar. Her owner fed once a day and for some reason the daily meal had been delayed. Twice a day feeding fixed the problem.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson eats twice a day. I couldn't imagine what it would be like for myself to only eat once every 24 hours, and twice a day is convenient for me and Molson seems to be happy on that schedule too. everytime the clock hits 6:30 he gets food


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

always done breakfast & dinner --- just cuz it seemed logical. l measured cup each meal -


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Twice a day.....one cup each, morning and night. My vet also feels that feeding once a day, can affect blood sugar. She does not recommend once a day feeding.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger gets fed twice a day too. Once in the morning and again in the evening. Depending on our schedule for the day, I might not feed in the morning if we're going out on a big hike so sometimes he doesn't eat his breakfast until 1 or 2 pm. If that's the case, then his supper will be later too.

My old golden was only fed once a day in the mornings and I think that got him too anxious for his food since he'd be starving by the time morning rolled around. If his breakfast wasn't in his bowl before 7am he'd be slamming his paw into his stainless steel bowl and clanging it around on the hardwood until my dad got up and fed him!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

before raw I kept bowl full, now with raw twice a day 2.5lbs each a day, me 6-7 times, could never bring it down for once a day for them


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

We still feed Sophie three times a day. She gets 2/3 of a cup at each meal. It works with our schedule, and because I "humanize" her, it makes me feel better that she is getting breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I feed raw once daily and occassionally skip a day. Little pups get fed three times a day (7-12 weeks), older pups twice a day (3-6 months), then to the once a day. Once daily allows me a lot more flexibility with what I feed. My dogs tend to be easy keepers and if I tried to find RMBs sized for twice daily feeding, my dogs would be tempted to gulp those little bits down (plus little bits are way more expensive than big bits). Since I feed raw, I have no qualms about once daily. Wild canines eat less frequent, larger meals, so there's no reason my domestic dogs can't eat that way too.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

for being a picky and low appetite, we have found that feed once a day suit our boy better, just once in the evening. 15 minutes rule then the bowl empty....

we already try hard to maintain twice a day (morning and evening), but he never finish the bowl or even touch the bowl, even we apply 15 minutes rule.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine get fed twice a day. It varies because my work schedule is never the same, but they always get fed about 12 hours apart. I wouldn't want to eat just once a day, so I don't make my dogs do it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Twice. I don't like one big meal as I believe it can increase the chances bloat.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Twice and day here, breakfast and dinner. I myself couldn't eat only once a day , so I don't expect my boys to either.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

We feed puppies 4 times for the first week or two, 3 times for the first year or so, and the 2 times for life.

That said, the dogs occasionally pass up a morning meal, so I can see why once a day makes sense for some people.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Our breeder recommended 3 meals a day for 9-12 mo., then 2 meals a day after 1 yr. that was for Dylan. Then we got into rescues and still do 2 meals a day.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> We feed puppies 4 times for the first week or two, 3 times for the first year or so, and the 2 times for life.
> 
> That said, the dogs occasionally pass up a morning meal, so I can see why once a day makes sense for some people.


almost true, not occasionally but often, almost 80% of the time my boy skip morning meal


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I feed twice a day. I think my dogs would think they were dying if I were to skip a meal. If one of them doesn't eat a meal, I know they are sick!


----------

